
LoveRoom is like Airbnb for dating - joshuabocanegra
http://tryloveroom.com
======
pavornyoh
Pardon me but I don't know about this one. How exactly do you make money? Why
did you come up with this idea?

And reading the manifesto, "finding out if they are good in bed or plain
boring"? So a quick romp is also thrown in there?

Also, if you say loveroom is like Airbnb for dating then why does this blog
post by you guys say loveroom is safer than Airbnb? See where I am going with
this? [https://medium.com/@teamloveroom/why-loveroom-is-safer-
than-...](https://medium.com/@teamloveroom/why-loveroom-is-safer-than-
airbnb-117124afdd7b)

I am interested in seeing the facts/stats. that back that blog post.

------
dudul
"Josh Bocanegra is a serial entrepreneur and visonary with a passion for
social innovation. When he isn't working, he likes to spend his time at high-
end Hollywood lounges."

"Jeanine Marie is a model, dancer and writer. She posses the constant urge to
defy the things society labels as unorthodox or non-traditional."

Is this a real product or a parody?

